# Pterostylis



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone know if the first growth from the bulb is a root or a rising growth? 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## labskaus (Sep 11, 2018)

That's the new rising growth. Roots will grow later from its base.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks. I potted them horizontal so they are neither on top or bottom, hope they will be OK.


----------

